# Two Darling Boys Available



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I just spoke to Sparkle, Jellybean, Cupcake .. and Princess, Aries, Pixel, and Sienna's breeder (I forgot about Lexi!). She has two darling little boys available at a *great price* (not kidding - I was shocked at how low the price tag was)! I thought to share in case anyone is looking for a boy.

Boy Number 1 - This is Princess' littermate. I convinced her to keep him longer but he is just too tiny for show and the bite is crowded. He is going to be a little boy under 4 lbs from what I remember. I just love this boy as he goes back to Pashes lines too. I have said so many times that I love Pashes/Marcris breedings (see Nibbler







)

*SOLD - Now renamed to Gnocci!*











Boy Number 2 - This is from her champions Sunny and Justice. This litter produced many champions and I was told he is show quality but she wants him in a pet home (but double check to make sure it's the same one). He is going to be bigger at 5-6 lbs.










I just redid her website - http://www.chaletdemaltese.com (you can see darling Pixel on the front cover)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> ................. I just redid her website - http://www.chaletdemaltese.com (you can see darling Pixel on the front cover)[/B]


Charm, you did an amazing job on that Web site. Dang...... you're good!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Charm, you did an amazing job on that Web site. Dang...... you're good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you







It was easy to work on her site because I had soooo many photos. It's always a challenge when a breeder asks me to do their site and doesn't give me anything to work with. This is usually the case.

The website is a little biased towards the SM kids bred by her. You can see my kids, Pixel and Princess all over!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg what darling little boys














they are going to make someone very happy indeed.

I loved the web site too, great job


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Two very cute puppies!







The website pic of Pixel is darling!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

haha i noticed Pixel all over the place there LOL very nice layout. i'm still working on buttercup's site, tho it wont be nearly as nice at Chalet's!!!! 

i'm actually thinking of how i can find the money to buy one of those little boys LOL...short of robbing a bank, it wont happen, but i can dream!!!!!!!

great site, Charm, you do awesome work









ann marie and the "okay mom...she set the bar pretty high....my site better kick BUTT!" buttercup


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Charm,
You did fabulous job on the site. It looks great. There is a photo of Sparkle on the first page of the photo section that made me stop and double take - the pose looks so much like one of Sassy. That boy #1 is adorable. It could make me be interested in a boy, but I just don't think I want one that small. He sure is adorable.....


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Charm,
> You did fabulous job on the site. It looks great. There is a photo of Sparkle on the first page of the photo section that made me stop and double take - the pose looks so much like one of Sassy. That boy #1 is adorable. It could make me be interested in a boy, but I just don't think I want one that small. He sure is adorable.....[/B]


Sparkle and Sassy did have a lot of similarities and also a lot of similiar expressions. The smaller ones are always a little risky but I am not so worried about this particular boy. I will PM you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Is it incredibly tacky to inquire how much she is asking for her pups? *hates being tacky* They are so amazing though!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think at the end of the day - we all need to ask about prices! Is it really that tacky? I mean it could be totally out of reach then no matter how much we love them .. we can't afford them. 

Anyways, the prices for these boys are very resonable and significantly lower than the average prices I hear about.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Oh my goodness, they are adorable. I love the faces on both boys. Boy #1 is just shouting "Hold me, hug me, cuddle me, love me!" and Boy #2 just gives off the "I'm going to be Mr. personality" look. Both have very sweet faces. Too bad I told my husband we'll wait till September or later, to get a maltese. Although these little ones are so tempting...but I must maintain my will power.









I don't think it's tacky at all to ask about price because some of us live on a budget. I know Maltese are expensive, but reality has to set in at some point and you can only work with what you can afford at the time of purchase. 

Charmaine the web site looks great! Wasn't the old website all really dark backgrounds? I thought I remember seeing their website before, but I could be wrong. 

Karyn


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

OMG Boy #1 is soooo cute. Oh I just love their little faces. Thanks for sharing and I thing you did a beautiful on the website very user friendly.

Amber


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, you did an absolutly amazing job on that site!!! I love when they have a photo album, I think it really lets you see what their dogs turn out like in real life and not just in those show photos. On the first photo page who is the third dog on the first row? How come all of these puppies are not on SM!? WHo's the last dog with the pink bow on the first page? They are all so cute! Well I def. am not in the market for another little man but I hope they go to someone on here so we can watch them grow up. Again, great job on the site, its beautiful.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

great job on the website







except the picture of pixel in front page makes me want to just stay on that page and don't go anywhere else


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

The website is wonderful. Those little boys are so cute. They both have the sweetest little faces saying "take me home...spoil me rotten!" I would love for Rex to not be an only child, but for now I am sure the price is way out of our reach as well. Rex was supposed to be my daughters baby anyway, but he chose me, maybe one day we will find a baby that will choose her. I hope the little boys find good homes and we see them on the SM in the future! BTW, Pixel looks great on the front







!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Charmaine the web site looks great! Wasn't the old website all really dark backgrounds? I thought I remember seeing their website before, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Karyn[/B]


Hi Karyn,

THe old website was white with java buttons











> On the first photo page who is the third dog on the first row? How come all of these puppies are not on SM!? WHo's the last dog with the pink bow on the first page?[/B]


The third dog on the first row is a boy named Casper. He was such a cutie pie and is in a pet home. 

First row last dog is Anna's darling Princess.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Charm, when I mouse-over the thumbnails on the Photos they don't enlarge. Is there a setting I need to change in my I.E.6 Tools?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG!!! They are gorgeous! I am more interested in a lil girl though..








Very cute..

Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

They are gorgeous!



But we have to find Andrea a little girl! So everyone on the lookout


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> They are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Elaine,
You are like "My Happy Thought"..

Thanks...Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206672
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 















back


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Charm, when I mouse-over the thumbnails on the Photos they don't enlarge. Is there a setting I need to change in my I.E.6 Tools?[/B]


When you mouse over, it should enlarge on the right hand side. I haven't testing this on all browsers so that could be it.

Anyone else having this problem?



> But we have to find Andrea a little girl! So everyone on the lookout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea,
What is your budget? I actually know a few breeders with some darling girls available but they aren't "cheap".


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206656
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont kow, I mean I really don't know







Maybe like 2,000....


Thanks!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Charm... you did a GREAT job on the site!!!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

The site is beautiful! You did a wonderful job! Her puppies are absolutely beautiful. I wish I was in the market for another little boy!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Sigh. That first little guy is a heartbreaker!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

The wesite looks GREAT, so colorful. It seems that the majority of maltese sites are black or have dark backgrounds, they look elegant but this one is so refreshing and attractive.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206656
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just now tried it at work and it works perfectly. I'm on IE6 both at home and work. I can't imagine why it doesn't work at home. It must be something in my settings but I wonder what ??


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Besides my introduction, I have been a constant lurker here while I searched for my perfect puppy. Thank you for linking the site Charmypoo! It is a beautiful website. I just talked to Susie and I sent overnight payment for little boy #1!!!!!!!!!! Ahhh, I am going to cry. He is so cute!!!!!!! He is 7 months old, so he is ready to ship. I may have my baby before the week is out!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Besides my introduction, I have been a constant lurker here while I searched for my perfect puppy. Thank you for linking the site Charmypoo! It is a beautiful website. I just talked to Susie and I sent overnight payment for little boy #1!!!!!!!!!! Ahhh, I am going to cry. He is so cute!!!!!!! He is 7 months old, so he is ready to ship. I may have my baby before the week is out!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that makes me teary-eyed with happiness for you!!! Congratulations! I love how we can help each other out on this site!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Besides my introduction, I have been a constant lurker here while I searched for my perfect puppy. Thank you for linking the site Charmypoo! It is a beautiful website. I just talked to Susie and I sent overnight payment for little boy #1!!!!!!!!!! Ahhh, I am going to cry. He is so cute!!!!!!! He is 7 months old, so he is ready to ship. I may have my baby before the week is out!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! That is awesome! You are going to have to stop lurking now and make sure you post lots of pictures and things about your new furbaby. 

Congrats!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so thrilled that you and boy #1 are going to be a family. We MUST know all the details. You have got to come out of the gray zone and into the light.......Details, post details!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

That is so great. I am looking forward to see him grow!!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh Congratulations!!! Does Boy #1 have a name yet?


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Susie calls him loveyboy! She said that she was keeping him to show, but it turned out that although his bite is good it is not perfect and his tail doesn't lay properly on his back sometimes when he moves. Lucky me!!! She said he is very healthy and adorable! He 7 months old and is just under 4.5 lbs. She sent 3 more pictures but I haven't figured out how to post them. I tried downloading them from my computer into my album, but I got an error message and I opened up a photobucket account and posted them there. I have no clue what to do with them from there. lol! Honest I read the directions but I am still confused. I have so much to do and to buy to get ready. Crate, combs, brushes, toys, etc. Oh gosh!!! It's a boy needs a Name!! Ha,ha!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Susie calls him loveyboy! She said that she was keeping him to show, but it turned out that although his bite is good it is not perfect and his tail doesn't lay properly on his back sometimes when he moves. Lucky me!!! She said he is very healthy and adorable! He 7 months old and is just under 4.5 lbs. She sent 3 more pictures but I haven't figured out how to post them. I tried downloading them from my computer into my album, but I got an error message and I opened up a photobucket account and posted them there. I have no clue what to do with them from there. lol! Honest I read the directions but I am still confused. I have so much to do and to buy to get ready. Crate, combs, brushes, toys, etc. Oh gosh!!! It's a boy needs a Name!! Ha,ha!![/B]


To post the pics, just copy the image code from Photobucket in to a post here on SM. The code will start with


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Yippie, a baby boy on sm. so many baby girls have been coming home lately. You will adore him. 
Have you found the online sites for toys, and other esstentials that you need? Let us know, we all love to shop for puppies!! I have ordred lots of toys from dresslers dog online and they have great prices on pipsqueaks, and petedge has the best prices I have seen in kong branded chewies..all big hits with mine.
Aimee
[attachment=7867:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That is fantastic news and I sure look forward to seeing pictures too of Loveyboy.

If you copy the first code under the picture in Photobucket and paste it in here your picture should work.

I use photobucket for my siggies and avatar and have no problems with that first image code.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206893
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Susie calls him loveyboy! She said that she was keeping him to show, but it turned out that although his bite is good it is not perfect and his tail doesn't lay properly on his back sometimes when he moves. Lucky me!!! She said he is very healthy and adorable! He 7 months old and is just under 4.5 lbs. She sent 3 more pictures but I haven't figured out how to post them. I tried downloading them from my computer into my album, but I got an error message and I opened up a photobucket account and posted them there. I have no clue what to do with them from there. lol! Honest I read the directions but I am still confused. I have so much to do and to buy to get ready. Crate, combs, brushes, toys, etc. Oh gosh!!! It's a boy needs a Name!! Ha,ha!![/B]


Congrats on getting the little boy! I tried to convince Susie to keep him but sometimes it's challenging when she is keeping for show. His new pics are so cute even with the hair cut but you can always grow it back









I love his big eyes. He will be much cuter than his photos. I always find that to be the case with Susie's dogs. All of my kids have looked better in real life than the photos she sent me







I was pleasantly surprised since I really liked the photos too. I bet the others will agree.

You should get in touch with Princess' mom! They are littermates!


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

YAY!!! Congratulations!!! Yes, you will definitely have to post the pictures!









I have no clue how to post pictures either or I'd help you.







One of these days I'll sit down and actually read the instructions and do it, but in the mean time you all just have to deal with my boring looking posts. hehe

Karyn


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> Besides my introduction, I have been a constant lurker here while I searched for my perfect puppy. Thank you for linking the site Charmypoo! It is a beautiful website. I just talked to Susie and I sent overnight payment for little boy #1!!!!!!!!!! Ahhh, I am going to cry. He is so cute!!!!!!! He is 7 months old, so he is ready to ship. I may have my baby before the week is out!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Journey, congratualtions to you. Please let us know when your little guy arrives, and remember, we like LOTS of pics!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

o yay im so excited we have another chalet to join sm!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~[attachment=7906:attachment]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats on your little baby boy!!!
i was seriously interested in bringing him home (if i could) but im so glad he went home with you.
he looks so adoreable and he looks like such a good little boy...
Congradulations to you!
I bet your busy shopping and getting the house all ready for him








Please post pictures when he arrives









btw... charmypoo you are so talented... i love your html design's


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh my gosh, beautiful website. That is great, and I second the comment about loving all the colors as opposed to just a dark background. It looks beautiful and of course who can resist the site with little Pixel popping right up to greet you!
Aimee


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

oh i'm so excited for you!!!! So what day do you get him? I get my little boy on sunday so everyone will have lots of new pictures to look at. He is such a doll, good luck with names i have been thinking for over a week and still have had no luck

Congrats
Amber


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

Charmaine - Congrats on the beautiful breathtaking site - I think I need to take lessons from you - I built our e-commerce website (took me a year) with Microsoft Frontpage and it is nothing compared to your creation.

I know that Susie must be so happy you did that for her - she had been wanting to do that for a long time.

LOURDES


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

This is one of the new pictures that Susy sent me. He had a haircut! Susie said that loveyboy was not a real name, it is just what she called him. Ha,ha, that's good because my son said he would never call a boy dog "lovey"! I am thinking Gnocci because he is looks like a little Italian stuffed pasta or Gibson because it is my favorite guitar and it sounds so serious for such a little man. Edited- because I forgot my manners. Thank you all for your kind wishes and for help posting a picture!













I think my little boy will arrive Friday morning. Tomorrow he is off the to vet for a health certificate. I hope you all don't mind a few more...































I shopped all morning, and I have lots more to buy. lol!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

He is wonderful! Absolutely darling. I'll bet you are having a fit to have him in your arms. Your name choices are good, too. We'll all be waiting to hear that he got there safely and get more photos!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

can't wait. he has such cute eyes. congratulations .


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh so cute!!! I was dying to see him, thanks for sharing the pics.
I LOVE the name Gnocci, love it!


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats on such a handsome little boy and welcome to you - it is nice to know another Chalet Mommy. We have had our little Siena since April 29th and every day is very special with her. Susie just emailed me after seeing Siena's 19 week photos and video and she loves her so it is nice to keep in touch with Susie and share your little boy's growth.

I love the name Gnocci too!

LOURDES


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats. he is a beautiful little boy. I bet you can't wait to get your hands on that darling boy. I am so happy for you. Can't wait to see more pictures.
Char


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

Congrats! He is gorgeous! We expect many more photos!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Your baby boy is so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Congratulations Journey on such a cute little boy from Susie who is a wonderful caring breeder. My Lexi is from Susie. Susie keeps in touch and really cares that her puppies go to wonderful homes. I love his big eyes and adorable face. Gnocci is a very cute name for him! Please keep us updated.









> This is one of the new pictures that Susy sent me. He had a haircut! Susie said that loveyboy was not a real name, it is just what she called him. Ha,ha, that's good because my son said he would never call a boy dog "lovey"! I am thinking Gnocci because he is looks like a little Italian stuffed pasta or Gibson because it is my favorite guitar and it sounds so serious for such a little man. Edited- because I forgot my manners. Thank you all for your kind wishes and for help posting a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Journey!

I just got back from vacation and is catching up on posts but looks like Princess's brother should be comming home to you soon!!!! if his personality is like Princess's- you will be the happiest mommy ever! congrats and can't wait to hear more about him!

Anna

OH! and Charmaine.. you kick butt in your skills!!! LOVE the new site!!! esp since Princess's and Pixels pics are all over it!! =)I can stare at it ALL day!!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Princess is so beautiful! Is Princess a littermate sis, or a half sis? I am having a hard time getting the family in order. I know that my pup's dad is a grandad to some (Justice and Justice's Leo) and I think that there are some with a different mom? A family tree would be helpful. lol! The website and the pictures are wonderful. I have never seen so many adorable dogs in one place!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Princess is so beautiful! Is Princess a littermate sis, or a half sis? I am having a hard time getting the family in order. I know that my pup's dad is a grandad to some (Justice and Justice's Leo) and I think that there are some with a different mom? A family tree would be helpful. lol! The website and the pictures are wonderful. I have never seen so many adorable dogs in one place![/B]


Gnocci is Princess' FULL litter brother. The litter had 3 puppies - 2 girls and 1 boy. The 2 girls were sold as pets when they were 12 weeks due to their size. The little boy was held back for show. 

Dad: Justice - http://www.chaletdemaltese.com/champions/justice.html. Justice is also the father of my Jellybean and Cupcake. He also sired all the champions owned by others on her page. He had 7 champion kids in total. You can see his pedigree on his page.

Mom: Lovey
http://www.chaletdemaltese.com/photos/photo50.jpg
http://www.chaletdemaltese.com/photos/photo52.jpg

Grandfather (mom side): Phantasy - http://www.pashesmaltese.com/phantasy.html
Grandmother (mom side): Michel - http://www.chaletdemaltese.com/champions/michele.html


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209189
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! This is nice to know. So far, I think Gnocci looks like the puppy pics of his mom. I wonder if he will look the same when I get to see him in person? Susie Pham has such adorable dogs. I am so thrilled!!


----------



## lorilynne (May 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209208
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PRINCESS AND GNOCCI ARE BOTH BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Is Gnocci home yet??? I am so excited!!!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

> Princess is so beautiful! Is Princess a littermate sis, or a half sis? I am having a hard time getting the family in order. I know that my pup's dad is a grandad to some (Justice and Justice's Leo) and I think that there are some with a different mom? A family tree would be helpful. lol! The website and the pictures are wonderful. I have never seen so many adorable dogs in one place![/B]



yes, they are full brother and sister......They've got a very impressive pedigree but the best part about them is personality. =)

I put a hold on Princess when she was 2 weeks old =). There were 3 in the liter and Princess was the smallest. I'm so happy Gnocci is comming home to someone on SM.


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

My husband and I were getting ready to go to the airport to pick up Gnocci when I got a phone call from Susie. Gnocci had a slight accident this morning and possibly broke his leg. She rushed him to an emergency vet who said it might be broken and he cannot fly until he is healed. She offered me her other puppy or my money back. I told her I loved him and just started to cry and cry. I told her that I would call her back. After talking to my husband, I called Susie back to tell her, if he can't fly we will drive down and pick him up as soon as he is well enough to travel. A 500 mile car ride may be exhausting to Gnocci if he is hurting, so I want it to be ok'd by her vet or we would wait a few months for his injury to heal and then fly him to us. Susie said that he is acting much better and she will take him to her own vet later this morning to get a better diagnosis. From the last two phone calls I realized that Susie really,really loves him and she will miss him very much.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh noooo! Poor Gnocci. I am so sorry, i hope he is better soon and he can go home with you. I am really sorry


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> Oh noooo! Poor Gnocci. I am so sorry, i hope he is better soon and he can go home with you. I am really sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should have waited a few more minutes before I posted! Susie just called. The doctor said there is no break and now he is running around! Susie is going to observe him for a few more days and get back to me. Boy, these little fluffbutts sure can put us in a panic! Whew, what a relief! I may have him in a few more days.









(edited for typo)


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Phew! I was scared there for a moment. Hopefully, everything will be ok and you will have Gnocci home.

A broken leg takes a long long long long time to heal. My grandma had an accident with Nibbler way back and we broke his leg (I know - very very bad mommy). The healing process took over 3 months and we were at the vet every single week for check-ups. Thank goodness he is ok now and it healed perfectly.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209917
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, my heart stopped when I read your first post. I am soooo happy to hear that he is still coming to you soon.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

What a roller coaster ride! I am glad nothing is broken. Hopefully, you will have him soon.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Hurray!!!!!! Great news! Thank goodness Gnocci is okay and will be in your arms in just a few days. I'm SOOOOO happy for you!









Cathy


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Great!!!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I am so glad you and your husband knew you wanted to wait for Gnocci showing Susie how much you already love him and he was meant to be your little boy. His sister, Princess is gorgeous. Both of his parents are exceptional and produced three gorgeous and healthy puppies on the small side.









> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209917
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww how exciting and alarming all at the same time. I hope your new puppy is totally ok for you to get him soon. BELIEVE ME, I understand how you feel about wanting your puppy... every day was torture before we picked up Mr Wookie.



Have to admit though... now it's hard to recall a time we didn't have him. He is such a fixture here now.













Please keep us posted.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm so glad he's okay! I was so worried! I am sure he is a sturdy guy~! 3 diff vets told me that Princess was one of the sturdiest little ones they've seen- I am sure Gnocci is the same. 

Yes, Susie is so caring. When she dropped Princess off at the airport to fly to me, I can hear the tears in her voice. She was already missing Princess. She has a hard time letting go of any of her pups cause she loves them all. She makes it a point to keep in touch and see how each of them are doing. And I have to agree with Susan, Princess came already trained, healthy, well socialized and she eats everything! .. you gotta love it when your little one eats well.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> And I have to agree with Susan, Princess came already trained, healthy, well socialized and she eats everything! .. you gotta love it when your little one eats well.[/B]


I must say I got 3 fat lards from Susie. Jellybean and Cupcake are the fattest Maltese I have seen. I can't believe how much they eat. They eat everything and just love eating. Sparkle was a fat lard when I got her but she is now slim.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

oh, heart skipped a beat, relief now. So glad he is okay and will be able to come home soon. 
Aimee


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you to everyone for all the reasurrance! Susie emailed me this morning. It's ON for tomorrow morning. (Tuesday) !!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am really happy for you, and I wish you all the luck in the world...

he is really beautiful...














Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Thank you to everyone for all the reasurrance! Susie emailed me this morning. It's ON for tomorrow morning. (Tuesday) !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Excellent news! look forward to plenty of pics & i mean plenty


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thank you to everyone for all the reasurrance! Susie emailed me this morning. It's ON for tomorrow morning. (Tuesday) !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea!!!







Also, I don't know where you are located but in the SE we are having a cool spell right now!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww... congrats! I'm so glad you new baby is coming home!!


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

Anybody know if GNOCCI finally made it home to Journey?
I have not been able to find any new post with that info.

LOURDES


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I was wondering too!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Gnocci is home!!! Flight was delayed several times. We didn't get home until 8:30pm. He is too cute!! If I leave him for more then a minute and a half he calls for me. Gotta go....he's calling me!! Oh no, I think I am being trained.... I will try to post later.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Gnocci is home!!! Flight was delayed several times. We didn't get home until 8:30pm. He is too cute!! If I leave him for more then a minute and a half he calls for me. Gotta go....he's calling me!! Oh no, I think I am being trained.... I will try to post later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Best of luck to you ..

Andrea~


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

That is wonderful news, Journey! Please try to post some pictures when you can on the Picture Posts section. Enjoy him.

LOURDES


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yea!!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So glad the little man is home with you so that you can cater to his every whim!









Welcome to Gnocci!!!!

We want photos ASAP!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations for your new baby! More pictures, please!

Great website, too!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

So glad he is home safely. Post pictures, we are waiting with cookied breath(baited breath sounds gross). 
Aimee
PS he will train you, you will be surprised at how quickly


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations














Am looking forward to SM pictures!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I will be looking for more pics and more updates.</span>









> Gnocci is home!!! Flight was delayed several times. We didn't get home until 8:30pm. He is too cute!! If I leave him for more then a minute and a half he calls for me. Gotta go....he's calling me!! Oh no, I think I am being trained.... I will try to post later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

oh Yay!! he's home.. post pics!!! Princess ( and I ) wants to she her brother ! =)


----------

